# Tank Lids & External Filters



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm just wondering if anyone else has had the problem of having an external filter and then realising that their lid will not allow the tubes to go in without compromising its original position, 

I currently have a 10G running with an external and I'm having to have the lid tilted and resting on the tubes. 

I am now setting up my 25G and I've realised I have the same problem

I was thinking of doing a bit of DIY and cutting some holes to cater for the filter, but I'm not sure of the best way to do it as I wouldn't want to crack or splinter the plastic lid


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I use a Dremel for pretty much everything.


----------

